# Geräte im Lokalen netzwerk auflisten



## Deltaforce (5. Jun 2014)

Hi, Ich möchte eine art scan für geräte im lokalen netzwerk programmieren. Jedoch weis ich nicht wie ich das am besten machen sollte. Meine idee war eine while schleife zu machen, die von 192.168.0.1 bis 192.168.999.999 geht und alle ips anpingt, aber das würde zu lange dauern denke ich. Gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit? Ich habe gehört, das es mit Samba gehen soll.

Mfg Deltaforce


----------



## Kevin94 (5. Jun 2014)

Die IP einfach anzupingen ist hier tatsächlich der einfachste Weg (und wahrscheinlich auch der schnellste), je nach erwartetetem Ergebnis aber nicht der zuverlässigste.
Wie Samba als Programmgrundlage verwendet werden kann, versteh ich jetzt grad nicht so ganz, aber wenn man vorraussetzen würde das auf allen nicht Windowsgerät im Netzwerk Samba installiert ist, dann könnte man über das Windoof-Protokoll für die Netzwerkfreigabe von PCs das lösen. Dies würde aber vorraussetzen, dass du auf deinem Router, allen Smartphones, deinem Internetfähigen Fernseher, dem Netzlaufwerk und dem Netzwerkdrucker und was sonst noch so an dein Netzwerk angeschlossen ist, Samba installierst, damit dieses Programm vollständig funktioniert und ich würde mal sagen dass das somit eine Sackgasse ist und wenn sich jemand mit nem Linux-Rechner in deinem Netzwerk einhackt (oder mit vernünftigen Windows/Sicherheits-einstellungen) dann kriegst du davon trotzdem nix mit.

Was das Pingen angeht glaube ich mich zu erinneren, dass das mit Java kompliziert wird, da PING ein Protokoll in der selben Netzwerkschicht wie TCP/IP ist und desshalb nur über ein Raw-Socket funktioniert, was Java nicht unterstütz. Du müsstet also vermutlich über Process den Pingbefehl aufrufen, was tatsächlich Zeit frist.

Und um die ganze Entwicklung ab zu kürzen, sei dir gesagt das es dafür ein dutzend Freeware-Programme gibt. Ich nutzte z.B. Advanced IP Scanner das eine relativ einfache Oberfläche bietet, wohingegen du bei Nmap alle möglichkeiten Arten hast, dein Netzwerk zu scannen, auf der Seite werden auch die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten wie du scannen kannst erklärt.


----------

